# Mobile Notifications?



## RKTDWG (Jan 7, 2011)

I've been thinking about how great it is that i get text (sms) AND/OR Email notifications from facebook or twitter sent to me whenever something significant happens. I think this should be integrated into FA...

Email Notifications seem to be the better choice on this thread.

Email Notifications sent to a specified Email For:
Journals
Submissions
Comments
Notes
WITH THE OPTION TO TURN THE NOTIFICATIONS ON/OFF

if you want to set yourself up to receive text messages all you have to do is enter your number as an Email Format (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_SMS_gateways)

YOU DO NOT HAVE TO USE IT IF YOU DONT WANT TO!....


----------



## Taralack (Jan 7, 2011)

You really want an upwards of hundred dollar phone bills? No thanks... 
not to mention it's never gonna happen anyway, considering we don't even have social network integration yet

Alternatively, get a smartphone and just check it via the mobile browser.


----------



## RKTDWG (Jan 7, 2011)

the only reason that i get text notifications is because they dont cost me anything more than the unlimited text plan i have.
i do use the browser as well.


----------



## Love! (Jan 7, 2011)

wouldn't it just be easier for fa to use rss feeds?


----------



## Lobar (Jan 7, 2011)

After the events of the past month, do you really want to give FA your phone number?


----------



## cherylfoster (Jan 8, 2011)

I have Apple Iphone.Apple Push Notification Service is a mobile, created by Apple Inc, which was published with IOS 3.0, June 17, 2009. It uses push technology via an IP connection always open to send messages from the servers of third-party applications for iPhone or iPod Touch, and now IPAD; these notifications include badges, sounds or custom text messages


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 8, 2011)

There will not be a FA iPhone / pad app.

With that cleared,
It is very unlikely FA will ever have SMS notifications. A rss feed could be done, but that's not up to me.


----------



## DragonTalon (Jan 8, 2011)

All I would vote for is email notification when I get a Note.  

If I want it to go to my phone or twitter or some other random stuff can relay it from there and do it myself.

RSS isn't very useful in this case because it's still something I have to poll and would add to the server load.  Sending emails for notes would add to the load of course, but at least if nobody sends me anything I don't have to waste time querying the server.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't want my phone bothering me with something along the line of "you have a new message" every few minutes if I can't check what they are right there and then.  Titles alone don't cut it.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 8, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> It is very unlikely FA will ever have SMS notifications. A rss feed could be done, but that's not up to me.


Yak and I had discussed the ability for users to get e-mail notifications on notes, even let them respond to them... but it was a general idea. I'm not against it, just a little resource intensive.

I'd rather do e-mail notifications, because that way if you have a cellphone just turn on e-mail alerts. No SMS bullshit, no fees, etc.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 8, 2011)

I wouldn't mind email notifications for notes, yeah. Email notifications for other small things like watches or favs might be a bit much though.


----------



## ab2525 (Jan 8, 2011)

Also, with email notifications, it's super easy to get them on your phone, as long as your provider has an SMS gateway.

I know Verizon's is vtext.com (IE 7771234567@vtext.com), and I think AT&T's is @txt.att.net.


Ah, screw that. Here's a list: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_SMS_gateways

Edit: Perhaps FA could even implement this by having a user choose their carrier, and then entering the number, and then performing magic to figure out what the gateway is for said carrier.


----------



## RKTDWG (Jan 9, 2011)

I like that idea, Email Notifications with options for turning on and off different notifications


----------



## Love! (Jan 9, 2011)

ab2525 said:


> Also, with email notifications, it's super easy to get them on your phone, as long as your provider has an SMS gateway.
> 
> I know Verizon's is vtext.com (IE 7771234567@vtext.com), and I think AT&T's is @txt.att.net.
> 
> ...


 or they could just implement it by providing email alerts and having users punch in their sms-gateway email address whatsis


----------



## ab2525 (Jan 9, 2011)

Love! said:


> or they could just implement it by providing email alerts and having users punch in their sms-gateway email address whatsis


 
That's what I was saying


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jan 9, 2011)

1.Set up twitter via SMS
2. Type 'follow @furaffinity'
3. ???
4. Profit.


----------



## Love! (Jan 9, 2011)

ab2525 said:


> That's what I was saying


not exactly
you suggested they implement sms alerts by doing all the gateway stuff themselves
email alerts are a better idea because that way people can still get alerts without trusting fa with their numbers


----------



## Icky (Jan 9, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> 1.Set up twitter via SMS
> 2. Type 'follow @furaffinity'
> 3. ???
> 4. Profit.



So how exactly would following their twitter account provide you with notifications about your watches and faves?


----------



## Gizgiz (Jan 9, 2011)

Email notification would be sweet, all cool kids can check their mail on their phone anyways


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 9, 2011)

Defintely not a good idea, would hate it.


----------



## RailRide (Jan 9, 2011)

ab2525 said:


> Also, with email notifications, it's super easy to get them on your phone, as long as your provider has an SMS gateway.
> 
> I know Verizon's is vtext.com (IE 7771234567@vtext.com), and I think AT&T's is @txt.att.net.
> 
> ...



Verizon allows you to specify a username in place of your mobile number for this function. I don't know if other carriers have the same feature, though.

---PCJ


----------



## Icky (Jan 9, 2011)

Gizgiz said:


> Email notification would be sweet, all cool kids can use the internet and browse FaF on their phone anyways



Fix'd


----------



## Accountability (Jan 10, 2011)

David sprints along the platform, rushing to get to the train before the doors close. With no time to spare, he slides through the doors as they rattle closed and he finds a seat as the train slowly leaves the station. Just then, his cell phone goes off. David pulls the phone from his pocket and checks the screen.

Someone's uploaded some new porn to FurAffinity.

(tl; dr: nothing on FA is important enough to be alerted to when you're out of the house.)


----------



## Love! (Jan 10, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Defintely not a good idea, would hate it.


 i would too
but we probably aren't the kind of hopelessly obsessed people who'd be using it


----------



## DragonTalon (Jan 10, 2011)

Love! said:


> i would too
> but we probably aren't the kind of hopelessly obsessed people who'd be using it



Actually I see the non-obsessed benefiting more.  For people who don't log in every day it would be nice if they could get their messages without a week, or a month going by because they forgot to check in.  If you have 100 accounts on various furry and non-furry sites you can't always keep up.  Thats when email notifications are a lifesaver.


----------



## Love! (Jan 11, 2011)

DragonTalon said:


> Actually I see the non-obsessed benefiting more.  For people who don't log in every day it would be nice if they could get their messages without a week, or a month going by because they forgot to check in.


uhh
i'm pretty sure those people don't forget to check in
they just consider other things more important than the latest images of digitally-drawn dog dicks



> If you have 100 accounts on various furry and non-furry sites you can't always keep up.  Thats when email notifications are a lifesaver.


 that is what i would call obsessed :v


----------



## DragonTalon (Jan 11, 2011)

Love! said:


> i'm pretty sure those people don't forget to check in
> they just consider other things more important than the latest images of digitally-drawn dog dicks



Plenty of people don't care about the latest dog dick, but DO care if they get a note from someone.   



Love! said:


> that is what i would call obsessed :v



Nah.  If I have a question about some random thing, I'll go Google it and if I can't find an answer I go find a forum I can post to.  I'll always pick oen with email notification so I don't have to keep checking the damn thing every day to see if anyone answered.  You do that for a few years and it adds up.


----------



## Love! (Jan 11, 2011)

DragonTalon said:


> Plenty of people don't care about the latest dog dick, but DO care if they get a note from someone.


i am telling you
those people can and will make time to check their notes



> Nah.  If I have a question about some random thing, I'll go Google it and if I can't find an answer I go find a forum I can post to.  I'll always pick oen with email notification so I don't have to keep checking the damn thing every day to see if anyone answered.  You do that for a few years and it adds up.


 that is just silly
most people don't do such ridiculous things


----------



## Chimera (Jan 12, 2011)

I forget to check FA and other sites all the time. I have accounts on tons of sites for various reasons I may have needed to make one. Be it to check it out, or to ask a question. i adore email notifications, but i like SMS notification better. I forget to check my own email all the time.

I also like being able to customize my options in any way I want to and decide exactly WHAT I am being notified about.


----------



## Love! (Jan 13, 2011)

Chimera said:


> I forget to check FA and other sites all the time. I have accounts on tons of sites for various reasons I may have needed to make one. Be it to check it out, or to ask a question. i adore email notifications, but i like SMS notification better. I forget to check my own email all the time.


1) install thunderbird with the minimize to tray addon
2) set it up to check your email every ten minutes and pop up a message bubble when you get one
3) have thunderbird start up when you log in
problem solved



> I also like being able to customize my options in any way I want to and decide exactly WHAT I am being notified about.


who doesn't?


----------



## Gizgiz (Jan 13, 2011)

Icky said:


> Fix'd


 
That requires opening the browser and surfing to FA/FaF, so much more work than just checking an instant push notification 

derp


----------



## RKTDWG (Mar 6, 2011)

Updated Post..


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 7, 2011)

RKTDWG said:


> Updated Post..


 
Not substantively enough to warrant a contentless necro.  Thread closed.


----------

